# I made a holster for my Ruger SR40C using a mouse pad.



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Just an FYI for those looking for a holster.

I just got a Ruger SR40C and want a holster for it. I'm not sure yet if I want a pocket holster or an IWB holster. So I made a holster using a mouse pad. It ain't pretty, but it's functional. Be sure to use a strong thread like nylon, not cotton. Got the idea from a fella on youtube who had done it. Still got lots to experiment with on this holster. Will probably make another using a much thinner mouse pad. This holster could be a pocket holster, or an IWB holster, or an OWB holster. You could sew 2 mouse pads together for a larger gun. The SR40C is about as large as I'd want to go for pocket carry. As the Ruger SR40C has a Glock like safety trigger, some don't even both with the 1911 style safety on the gun. I prefer to use it. Cargo pants should work better than my jeans for pocket carry. Now I have to practice with it a lot to see which carry method I prefer. I hope this give you some food for thought.

Don <><


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Ummm.........nevermind.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah.............


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on your choice of the SR40c and I applaud your ingenuity. However, as I'll bet you've already discovered, the makeshift holster amounts to false economy at best and an incredible safey hazard and potental liability at worst. 
It is a way to cover the gun in your pocket and nothing more. It is certainly too flimsy for an an OWB holster. I doubt it would make it through the day without dropping the gun on the floor. It looks totally impractical for IWB as well. You have too much invested in a quality gun to cheapen the owner experience now. 

I'm telling you this as a concerned fellow shooter. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

TurboHonda said:


> Congratulations on your choice of the SR40c and I applaud your ingenuity. However, as I'll bet you've already discovered, the makeshift holster amounts to false economy at best and an incredible safety hazard and potential liability at worst. It is a way to cover the gun in your pocket and nothing more. It is certainly too flimsy for an an OWB holster. I doubt it would make it through the day without dropping the gun on the floor. It looks totally impractical for IWB as well. You have too much invested in a quality gun to cheapen the owner experience now. I'm telling you this as a concerned fellow shooter. Good luck and God Bless.


Hi TurboHonda. I played with my home-made holster all day on my shooting range on my property. I used it as a pocket holster and IWB holster. Actually, it's quite serviceable for those chores. But I never intended to actually use it for real carry. I'm just experimenting to determine which type of carry I prefer. Then I'll buy a decent holster. Right now, I'm kind of favoring pocket carry.

Don <><


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Guess it's just a pad for your trouser mouse...........


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol. My ex made holsters at home, all different kinds, made of leather and yes a couple of his earlier holsters with mouse pads. In the end he mainly ended up using Remora's for IWB and for pocket carry.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm betting that you will settle on IWB carry, if you stick with the idea of 24-7 carry (most don't). 

If you want to make your own, Old Faithful Holsters sells a kit for a hybrid (leather & kydex) for about $40 delivered. All you have to do is trim the pre-formed kydex, drill some holes, screw it all together and sand the rough edges of the kydex. This gives you the same design and materials as a Crossbreed, which sells for about $80 delivered. I just put one together for my XDs, and I like it.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Bisley said:


> I'm betting that you will settle on IWB carry, if you stick with the idea of 24-7 carry (most don't). If you want to make your own, Old Faithful Holsters sells a kit for a hybrid (leather & kydex) for about $40 delivered. All you have to do is trim the pre-formed kydex, drill some holes, screw it all together and sand the rough edges of the kydex. This gives you the same design and materials as a Crossbreed, which sells for about $80 delivered. I just put one together for my XDs, and I like it.


Thanks Bisley. I just checked them out and they look very promising ! ! !

Thanks Again !

Semper Fi

Don <><

https://oldfaithfulholsters.com/


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I use a Desantis for front pocket carry 24/7.....works well for me....


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

genesis said:


> But I never intended to actually use it for real carry. I'm just experimenting to determine which type of carry I prefer. Then I'll buy a decent holster.


Ok, now that seems reasonable.


----------

